# Deleted



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I can agree with you on the speeding but the phone being in the upholder I don't agree with.

In my market if the Philadelphia parking authority in any way shape or form sees your an uber driver your getting ticketed and if the can they will try to impound your car.

If the driver had a phone holder in the middle of the dashboard he would still from time to time have to look at it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You leaving a negative comment is what got you the ride credit. I have given a driver a 4 with no comment and no credit was given. Now cut it out before you get someone deactivated.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

A T said:


> I can agree with you on the speeding but the phone being in the upholder I don't agree with.
> 
> In my market if the Philadelphia parking authority in any way shape or form sees your an uber driver your getting ticketed and if the can they will try to impound your car.
> 
> If the driver had a phone holder in the middle of the dashboard he would still from time to time have to look at it.


It takes less time to shift your eyes left or right to see a navigation map than it does to move your entire head down to see it. I, too, complain and downrate drivers that insist on not using a cell phone holder. It's just way too dangerous.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Uber drives are the worst! They've stopped talking to passengers and offering snacks
> I guess i give lyft a try now


That's quite a broad brush you're painting with there princess! I'm a 4.9 Uber driver with 17 new sparkly badges, 9 for excellent service and I've never handed out snacks or water. That practice is absurdly obsequious and obscenely transparent! "Here's some snacks, love me, tip me, 5 star me!" Gross!

With you on the talking part though. Chatting with pax is what I enjoy most doing rideshare. I have ball with my pax! I'm outgoing and jovial. Some folks don't have these gifts. Punishing them for it is insensitive and cruel.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

LVC said:


> This is the second time this is happened. 1st time a give a driver a 4* rating because he had his cell phone down in his cup holder in the center console. He was constantly looking down at it to navigate. I'm not to harsh on the driver, give him 4* and a comment about his cell phone location makes him take his eyes off the road while driving. Uber sends me an apology message with a $5 ride credit on my next ride.
> 
> Yesterday I had a driver that was driving 10-20 mph over the posted speed limit. Again I'm not to harsh on the driver. I give him a 4* rating and a comment about his speeding. I get another apology message and another $5 ride credit.
> 
> ...


Giving a 1* without a negative comment is better than a 4* with a negative comment


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Uber drives are the worst! They've stopped talking to passengers and offering snacks
> I guess i give lyft a try now


You want a ride or a snack?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Mount the phone and don't go 5 miles over limit. Apologize for missing a stop sign. Then drive to their location. That's it!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Graham_DC said:


> You want a ride or a snack?


I could respond but it would be a crude response


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Uber drives are the worst! They've stopped talking to passengers and offering snacks
> I guess i give lyft a try now


Wait, so Im supposed to use my money to buy snacks for entitled pax who never tip even after exceptional service? Lol, the nerve of some people.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Uber drives are the worst! They've stopped talking to passengers and offering snacks
> I guess i give lyft a try now


Yeah that shucks No snacks, and no conversation. That happened on my last flight. Pilot was silent whole flight. No snacks either.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Ashley Thompson said:


> Uber drives are the worst! They've stopped talking to passengers and offering snacks
> I guess i give lyft a try now


It's riders like you that always wants something for free. I used to have amenities but doing so has caused me problems. PAX wants cable to charge phone... had one broken and one stolen. You sound exactly like a millennium... Always, what can I get FREE. Hate to tell you, NOTHING in life is FREE! You make me sick.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

LVC said:


> Uber policy: https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/
> 
> Safety first
> 
> Everyone wants to get from A to B safely. So please ensure that you follow the local law. Check out our rider safety tips. Whether you're in the front or the back seat, buckle up when get you into the car - and please leave your guns at home. Of course, drivers have a particular responsibility when it comes to safety at Uber. That means keeping to the speed limit; not texting while driving; *always using a phone mount*; and never driving under the influence of alcohol or drugs. And if you're driving and feel tired, take a break. As the experts say, _"sleep is the only true preventative measure against the risks of drowsy driving."_


Voice navigation my uber friend. Any driver in the Philadelphia market will tell you don't let phila parking authority know your an uber. Whether uber is legal or not the ppa is concerned about 1 thing. Money.

They have to fund those pensions and legal funds.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Sueron said:


> It's riders like you that always wants something for free. I used to have amenities but doing so has caused me problems. PAX wants cable to charge phone... had one broken and one stolen. You sound exactly like a millennium... Always, what can I get FREE. Hate to tell you, NOTHING in life is FREE! You make me sick.


Maybe she should ride the bus. Sure they have gum under the seats.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

LVC said:


> So let me get this straight, since the Philadelphia market targets Uber drivers then ALL Uber drivers in ALL markets should conceal their cell phones in cup holders, is that correct?
> 
> What do you do with your Uber trade dress that is supposed to be displayed in your windshield?


If they don't want to get thair cars towed then yes hide your phones or memorize every street and neighborhood within a good 25 mile radius.

As far as the uber sticker I hide it behind the inspection stickers.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

LVC said:


> Just because YOU have a problem in YOUR market doesn't mean that EVERY Uber driver in EVERY other market needs to conceal their cell phone and trade dress. We don't have that problem in Nevada.


Well good for you and your market I am happy for you.

This is an advice board were all here to help one another calm down relax. Just because someone suggests something doesn't mean you have to do it.

Calm down. Relax and breathe!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

LVC said:


> I am calm, I am relaxed and I do breathe. The problem with the advice you are giving is that it violates Uber policy and local regulations.


Different areas have different rules. I know if you get caught using a handheld device mounted or not its a fine of $150.00 1st offense $300 for 2nd offense. 3rd offense an up bigger fines and points on your license.

Should the laws be consistent from state to state city to city? Absolutely but reality is its not.

Heres one for you in Philly you could legally be parked on your street with the proper permit sticker and you can still get towed by the ppa or some illegit towing operation. Now that should be grand theft auto right? Not here now Im sure another city it is.

Now if Uber wants to pay my fines and potentially getting my car back from impound, any damages done to my car, missed income and any potential lawyer fees then there is something to talk about. We are independent contractors. Pieces of meat. When our time expires we can be replaced. Any ride can be your last.

If you checked out my previous post I have voice navigation and i love
It. My pax can are not disturbed by it. They can talk on their phone, sleep, hear my radio.

I believe in the rules but I will work around them if I need to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LVC said:


> I leave a comment so the driver knows why he/she didn't get 5* so they can improve.  In this case of speeding the driver was doing 55 in a 35.


If you don't leave 5 stars they don't see it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

LVC said:


> Funny thing about this place is that I've read some mighty tall tails and some very deep BS, this one is nearing the top of the list. Thanks for the laugh, it's been a riot.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you don't leave 5 stars they don't see it.


The ratings system, like some members on this board, are a riot.

Just gotta laugh at these folks.


----------

